# Tune-O-matic question



## shoretyus (Jan 6, 2007)

I started a build and will post pictures later. The original plan was to use a Tele bridge cut for a humbucker. Alas the string spacing is too big for the neck. 

Not a big deal as my Bezdez has a tune o matic bridge that has a 2" string spacing which is perfect. 

My question is do I have to angle the neck like a Les paul or can I use the tune o matic bridge with the neck pocket routed on a parallel plane like a Fender? 

I am ready to glue this neck so I kind of need to know. I have searched and searched but am coming up with nothing.


----------



## Budda (May 29, 2007)

the reason that the TOM is angled is for intonation of the lower strings, i believe. but dont quote me on that.


----------



## copperhead (May 24, 2006)

i think you will angle your neck pocket anyware from 3 to 5 degree's if i recall ,if you dont want to recess your bridge in the body, if its a bolt on neck you could just shim the neck 
:food-smiley-004:


----------



## shoretyus (Jan 6, 2007)

It was going to be a bolt on neck then I decided to glue it. 

I have to get better at my searches. I just found some stuff. 

http://www.tundraman.com/jigs/NeckAngle.CFM

The hardest part is that the pocket it cut already. I have looked at different bridges and they are all too wide. The one that Bezdez has SAYS that it's 2" spacing but as hardware goes you never till you get the stuff. It's amazing how much an 1/8" can cause you grief..... 

I found a post that says I can route the bridge lower too.


----------



## starjag (Jan 30, 2008)

You might be okay with intonation if you use a TOM bridge with lots of travel for the saddles. I think that the vintage bridges had less travel for the saddles, so the only way proper intonation was possible was to angle the bridge slightly. Some newer bridges have more travel for the saddles and do not need to be angled. So you will be fine depending on the type of bridge you use. I recently used a Schaller locking roller bridge with posts that were installed perfectly straight and provided perfect intonation once it was set up.


----------



## shoretyus (Jan 6, 2007)

dr_iggi said:


> You might be okay with intonation if you use a TOM bridge with lots of travel for the saddles. I think that the vintage bridges had less travel for the saddles, so the only way proper intonation was possible was to angle the bridge slightly. Some newer bridges have more travel for the saddles and do not need to be angled. So you will be fine depending on the type of bridge you use. I recently used a Schaller locking roller bridge with posts that were installed perfectly straight and provided perfect intonation once it was set up.


Any of the postings I read say to mount the post scale plus 1/4" on the bass side and 1/8" on the treble side. 

I just did that calculator thing I posted above. I says I dont need and angle but I don't know the bridge height. Frustrating. It's a snow day for me and I want to build.


----------



## shoretyus (Jan 6, 2007)

Well after some screwing around if I shim the thickness of a piece of edge tape at the butt it gives me 1/8" rise from the end of the neck to the bridge. That measurement matches a board that I cut on a 3 degree angle. 

Close enough for me carry on with the build. 

Thanks folks.


----------

